# 12 wks pregnant with clexane side effects



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi
I am 12 wks 3 days pregnant and have diagnosed Antiphospholid syndrome and so I'm injecting clexane daily along with low dose aspirin tablets.
This evening the injection site within a few hours has bruised worse than it ever has before and is pretty swollen, warm to touch and feeling quite painful. This is not like the usual bruising, minor swelling I have had in the past and today I have had a headache that hasn't shifted from the front of head above my eyes.
Is the reaction from today's injection anything to worry about?
Thanks for your support


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wonder if you just managed to hit a capillary vessel and that's why it's so different to normal? If its still the same today,give primary care a ring so that someone can have a look at it,

Hope you feel better soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Special Prayers (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks emilycaitlin,  the swelling has gone down a bit overnight and I can feel now that the pain is from the bruising which is looking much deeper than usual. I have my scan at the hospital on Monday so as long as it doesn't get any worse...which it doesn't seem to be...then I'll prob ask about it then.
Out of interest is there anywhere else on my body I can inject as I'm also thinking maybe my tummy has had enough!! I'm size 10 will little fatty tissue on my tummy so it is becoming more difficult to find a spot daily that doesn't have a bruise. There is def more fatty tissue on my thighs I could make good use of...
Thanks again for your support.
Marie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 
I know a lot of people do use their thighs, but I'm pretty sure it's only licensed to be given in the tummy. I'll check with the pharmacists, 
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

